# SkillSelect TWO rounds from October 2015



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi All,

Great News!

Invitation rounds will be held twice a month from October 2015 and dates of rounds will be advised in advance. The maximum numbers of invitations to be issued in the October 2015 invitation rounds are as follows: 

9 October 2015

Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1000
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	20

23 October 2015

Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1000
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	20

But, they have reduced the no of invites from 2300 to 2000 which means more waiting for invitation.

Thanks


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Great new...


----------



## Canadafollower (Sep 15, 2015)

Do we know why it is changed to be held twice from Oct? I can see there is benefit for people who has 60 points and will soon lost points after Oct.23. Or there is not many EOI applications to be selected on Oct.9, so they decided to select it twice?


----------



## swoond (Sep 9, 2015)

I think it's about CO.

one round a month may make CO dealing with plenty of applications at same time.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't understand why the maximum number of invitations for 189 has been reduced from 2300 to 2000 per month. It doesn't make any sense, because this implies a reduction in the overall skilled migration which is not as per the recommendations made in the budget by the Minister of Immigration.


----------



## SPS123 (Oct 8, 2015)

*SP*

When does the invitation mail come? I have been checking the skill select website every 30 mins to see if I have been invited for this round or not...My score is 65 for 189 and 70 for 190, what are my chances?


----------



## SPS123 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Invite*

Has anyone received the invite today? I have checked my skill select account 5 times since the morning, my status is unchanged.. I lodged the EOI on 14th sept for 261111 with a score of 65 for subclass 189 & 70 for subclass 190.


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

SPS123 said:


> Has anyone received the invite today? I have checked my skill select account 5 times since the morning, my status is unchanged.. I lodged the EOI on 14th sept for 261111 with a score of 65 for subclass 189 & 70 for subclass 190.


Hi I have received the invite yesterday at 6:45PM Indian time or 00:15 hours Australian time. Check in skill select account it will change from submitted to Invited. However, I appliedfor ANZSCO Code - 233512, Mechanical engineer and have submitted my EOI on 7th Sep for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) with 65 Points. 

Hope this helps


----------



## SPS123 (Oct 8, 2015)

Havn't received mine yet


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

It's mean very less invite for 60 points, how they will clear the backlog and when they will update the current round results?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am sorry mate,
If you haven't received any thing by now and your status hasn't changed it means you haven't been invited.
better luck in the next round.

usually the status is updated within 15 mins. if status remains unchanged until 15 mins past midnight it means you haven't been invited.



SPS123 said:


> Havn't received mine yet


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> I am sorry mate,
> If you haven't received any thing by now and your status hasn't changed it means you haven't been invited.
> better luck in the next round.
> 
> usually the status is updated within 15 mins. if status remains unchanged until 15 mins past midnight it means you haven't been invited.


There are two rounds in this month instead of one like previously. In Sep 7th round which covered for 5 weeks from August, out of 2300 invites, there were also 1000 65+ pointers as well. The graph is here:

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-7-September-2015-Round-Results.aspx

October 9th round has only 1000 invites, so it only covered 65 pointers. It is still normal, there is no sudden surge of 65+ pointers. Next round in 2 weeks, thing will get back to normal.


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Can any one suggest how DIBP clear the backlog?? as I submitted my EOI September 13, 2015 with 60 points in 263111 (Computer n Network Engineer).. when they publish 09 Oct results and Visa date of effect?

When it will be my turn comes?

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

racy846 said:


> Hi I have received the invite yesterday at 6:45PM Indian time or 00:15 hours Australian time. Check in skill select account it will change from submitted to Invited. However, I appliedfor ANZSCO Code - 233512, Mechanical engineer and have submitted my EOI on 7th Sep for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) with 65 Points.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi, 

Thank you for this info. So basically what I have understood here is that if you haven't received an invite or any correspondence in your skill select profile, you simply have not yet been invited and should wait for the next round.


----------



## racy846 (Sep 2, 2015)

vitofilip said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for this info. So basically what I have understood here is that if you haven't received an invite or any correspondence in your skill select profile, you simply have not yet been invited and should wait for the next round.


Yes


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

namsfiz said:


> Can any one suggest how DIBP clear the backlog?? as I submitted my EOI September 13, 2015 with 60 points in 263111 (Computer n Network Engineer).. when they publish 09 Oct results and Visa date of effect?
> 
> When it will be my turn comes?
> 
> Thanks in Advance..


They don't have a time when it's available you can find it here:
http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-9-August-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

racy846 said:


> Yes


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi

I too didn't receive invitation. Can anybody guide that when the results will be updated on site?

as the date of next round i.e 23rd oct is coming but nothing is mentioned about the previous results.

Kindly update if anyone can.


----------



## nonu (Oct 16, 2015)

I have updated my skill select on 24 August 2015 for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points in accountant general . Haven't received any invitation yet. Does any any know how long the process of invitation takes or if any one received invitation for this period?


Thanks


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess they will appear round result after 23 October, so let's wait and hope for the best..


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

nonu said:


> I have updated my skill select on 24 August 2015 for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points in accountant general . Haven't received any invitation yet. Does any any know how long the process of invitation takes or if any one received invitation for this period?
> 
> 
> Thanks


What is your ANZCODE?


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

kamleein said:


> nonu said:
> 
> 
> > I have updated my skill select on 24 August 2015 for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points in *accountant general* . Haven't received any invitation yet. Does any any know how long the process of invitation takes or if any one received invitation for this period?
> ...


Huh?


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

c0da said:


> kamleein said:
> 
> 
> > nonu said:
> ...


Sorry I meant ANZSCO... On September 7 round, for Accountants 2211 under 189 the points considered was 70 and the Visa date of effect was 6 August 2015 11.13 am.


----------



## Savvyk (Oct 22, 2015)

*Any registered nurses*

Have any registered nurses bgot any invitation on 23rd october 2015? i have lodged my EOI almost 6 months ago and havent got any invitation really upset.I have 6o points for 189 and 65 for 190.


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Anyone in 2613 with 60 points got their invitation so far ?


----------



## kamleein (Oct 19, 2015)

Lady$Bird said:


> Anyone in 2613 with 60 points got their invitation so far ?


Please join on the below linkhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/893546-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaiting-november-2015-round-new-post.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/893546?page=16


----------



## nonu (Oct 16, 2015)

Does it mean that no one got invitation with 65 ?


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

kamleein said:


> Please join on the below linkhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/893546-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaiting-november-2015-round-new-post.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/893546?page=16


Very useful thread. Thank you


----------



## newstate (Nov 7, 2015)

SPS123 said:


> When does the invitation mail come? I have been checking the skill select website every 30 mins to see if I have been invited for this round or not...My score is 65 for 189 and 70 for 190, what are my chances?


I also applied accounting with 65 points on september. Havnt receive any invitation yet. Any idea?


----------

